# LFS recommends SeaChem Neutral Regulator over Prime?



## newlogic (Jun 18, 2014)

Just set up my first tank so of course I've been having fun visiting the dozen or so LFS within 10 miles. The best one is a very nice, established store and the owner there recommended to me that I ditch the Prime which I have been using and instead use the Neutral Regulator for my EBJD and 2 BPs.

On the bottle it says removes Chlorine, Chloramine and Ammonia as well as regulates the PH to 7. My PH has ranged from 7.6 down to 6.8 since I set the tank up 9 weeks ago.

Does anyone have experience with this conditioner? Good results? Bad results?


----------



## Sparrow19 (May 31, 2013)

Nope.. it may work just fine. But there are so many people here who swear by Prime (including me), I'd stick with what you know for sure works. If your PH is down, add more natural rock, depending on what you already have.


----------



## Kanorin (Apr 8, 2008)

I'd compare prices and notice how many gallons each treats. I don't have experience with the regulator.


----------



## newlogic (Jun 18, 2014)

In case anyone is interested, I did some further research.

SeaChem Neutral Regulator uses a similar proprietary compound as Prime. One small bottle is 50g which treats 100 gallons where one small bottle of Prime is 50ml and treats 500 gallons.

The biggest difference is that the Neutral Regulator will bring a high or low pH to 7.0 but does not detoxify nitrites or nitrates. Prime obviously does not regulate pH but detoxifies nitrites and nitrates. Both remove chlorine, chloramine and ammonia.

I'll probably use a mixture of both, the Regulator when the pH is off and the Prime when nitrates or nitrites aren't reading 0.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Are you also trying to control your pH?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

newlogic said:


> In case anyone is interested, I did some further research.
> 
> SeaChem Neutral Regulator uses a similar proprietary compound as Prime. One small bottle is 50g which treats 100 gallons where one small bottle of Prime is 50ml and treats 500 gallons.
> 
> ...


You can stabilize your PH by increasing your KH with baking soda. I would stick with the Prime personally.


----------

